# Lampeye Killi has Dropsy?



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, Looking for anybody's opinion on if my female lampeye has dropsy (will upload a photo when/if I can get a clear one )

3 days ago I noticed she was swimming at an odd angle (usually swims horizontal - now about 20deg angle facing down) This morning she looks bloated - not severely - more than normal when pregnant though. Also her scales on the front portion of her body are starting to "pinecone" - again not severely - definitely concerned about her though.
Also noticed her colouring is paler than usual.

Anything I can do?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Also she is not eating - just spits out any food she does try to eat.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Her scales look like they are flattening back out - still looks bloated and pale. (In the midst of a water change/tank scape)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

She is still bloated today - not eating - pale.

Some photos I took yesterday:






















In the first photo you can see how bloated she is - the second and third photo are the clearest I could get of her raised scales.

The female fry in the background of pic3 is how she is normally coloured.

Anybody have any idea if this is dropsy or possibly something else?
Thanks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Her scales are sticking out again (same as in photo), also noticed one scale missing on her right side just before her tail. 
Her left side is more bloated then her right (seen in pic1)
Anybody at all have any idea?? Is it dropsy? Something else maybe??

Water Parameters etc here; http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/33g-tank-journal-34802/index3.html


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Anybody at all??????
She is worse today, scales are raised more.
Anything I can do???


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If this is dropsy there's not a whole lot you can do. Google dropsy and there's a whole lot of debate over treatments and causes. I've had tetras get it before and they almost never made it.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I'll just have to wait and see then I guess. Maybe I'll try a salt dip when I prepare it for treating my shrimp.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I had to euthanize "Mini" last night, she started floating around the tank head down 
RIP Mini, I will miss you.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear. As with most of my cases it's usually game over once they got it.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, I was really hoping it wasn't dropsy when I first noticed. Not too sure what the cause was though


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

People seem to think its an osmoregulation issue that has incremental effect over time. Eventually you have organ failure which will lead to the symptoms.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Ahh, so possibly started months ago, and symptoms just became noticeable to me a few days ago. 
Thanks, that does make sense. 
The old tank conditions were fairly poor a few months ago during a parameter crash.


----------

